# how much should i feed my ackie?



## stevemusson (Oct 16, 2010)

Got my first ackie last night and he's awesome  only thing is today he ate 5 large crickets this morning and a pinkie and a morio this evening and I just wanted to make sure I'm not over feeding him. I think he would have ate more if I let him but don't want him getting obese. He's 18 months old so about fully grown. How much should I give him and should it be every day. Read that they don't need feeding everyday when they're fully grown but it didn't say how often to feed them. Any advice greatfully received


----------



## Chris18 (Mar 22, 2009)

stevemusson said:


> Got my first ackie last night and he's awesome  only thing is today he ate 5 large crickets this morning and a pinkie and a morio this evening and I just wanted to make sure I'm not over feeding him. I think he would have ate more if I let him but don't want him getting obese. He's 18 months old so about fully grown. How much should I give him and should it be every day. Read that they don't need feeding everyday when they're fully grown but it didn't say how often to feed them. Any advice greatfully received


They will eat with no end mate.
I'd say about 30 feeder insects max, mine usually eats about 10/15 then stops but will eat again later on in the day so I give him 2 lots of about 10/15 a day but you could do less!
And pinkies once a week aswell and I give mine 2!
she's only 10 months though so yours will probably eat every other day but more pinkies and insects 
hope this helps


----------



## stevemusson (Oct 16, 2010)

Chris18 said:


> They will eat with no end mate.
> I'd say about 30 feeder insects max, mine usually eats about 10/15 then stops but will eat again later on in the day so I give him 2 lots of about 10/15 a day but you could do less!
> And pinkies once a week aswell and I give mine 2!
> she's only 10 months though so yours will probably eat every other day but more pinkies and insects
> hope this helps


What size crickets do you use? I got the extra large browns. If he needs as much as 10 I'll prob give him some more tomorrow and then feed him saturday. Was worried about overfeeding him as I've only kept beardies until now. Thanks


----------



## Chris18 (Mar 22, 2009)

stevemusson said:


> What size crickets do you use? I got the extra large browns. If he needs as much as 10 I'll prob give him some more tomorrow and then feed him saturday. Was worried about overfeeding him as I've only kept beardies until now. Thanks


I feed locust and they're mediums so probably why I feed quite a lot as she eats them quite easily so might go up a size!
It should lose interest after a bit of food but if he doesnt stop after about 10 if they're extra large
Some people go off the 'feed however many they'll eat in 10 minute time period' which I think could apply for ackies aswell :2thumb:
They're certainly amazing and greedy buggers haha


----------



## stevemusson (Oct 16, 2010)

Chris18 said:


> I feed locust and they're mediums so probably why I feed quite a lot as she eats them quite easily so might go up a size!
> It should lose interest after a bit of food but if he doesnt stop after about 10 if they're extra large
> Some people go off the 'feed however many they'll eat in 10 minute time period' which I think could apply for ackies aswell :2thumb:
> They're certainly amazing and greedy buggers haha


They're awesome. Fortunately mines tame too. Wasn't sure as I've heard dwarf monitors can bite. First reptile I've bought here too. He'd eat a whole box in 10 minutes lol


----------



## Chris18 (Mar 22, 2009)

stevemusson said:


> They're awesome. Fortunately mines tame too. Wasn't sure as I've heard dwarf monitors can bite. First reptile I've bought here too. He'd eat a whole box in 10 minutes lol


They're mostly all tame and really nice lizards, mine is tame but doesn't sit still lol
I would just feed him as much as you feel is right, they shouldn't get fat off the crickets really just watch on pinkies and other treats because that is what will make them obese!


----------



## stevemusson (Oct 16, 2010)

Chris18 said:


> They're mostly all tame and really nice lizards, mine is tame but doesn't sit still lol
> I would just feed him as much as you feel is right, they shouldn't get fat off the crickets really just watch on pinkies and other treats because that is what will make them obese!


Mine's never still either lol thanks for the advice. They're amazing animals and I want to make sure I do what's best for him : victory:


----------

